# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Simptomi trudnoce a test nije pozitivan

## Lisice 1996

Meni se desevaju cudne stvari, prvi test nakon kasnjenje nendze pozitivan posle vise nijedan pozitivan test a simptomi su tu glavobilja pospanost vrtoglavica neko gadjenje vrucina nesto kapalo mi iz dojke vise ne bila jod genica i uzo urin naso da imam infekciju pa zato sam krvarila pa zakazana mi je kontrola ali grudi me bole i bradabice su osetljive sta moze biti u pitanju izvinite na dugackom postu ali morala sam da kazem sta mi se desavalo i jako sam nervozna pomagajte :/

----------

